# Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger



## Poddi (3. August 2009)

Hallo an alle. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und werde im Oktober meinen Fischreischein machen. Ja ich bin 31, besser zu spät als nie.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage, ich würde in Zukunft gerne auf Karpfen angeln gehen und würde gerne Tips bezgl. empfehlenswerter Ruten und Rollen von Euch bekommen. Es wäre toll wenn Ihr nicht zu sehr mit Fachbegriffen um Euch werft, da ich damit im Moment noch nicht so allzu viel anfangen kann. Ach so, das Gewässer an dem ich angeln werde, wird aller Voraussicht nach ein ca. 70 Hektar großer Baggersee werden.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Varvio03 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hallo

Mit welcher Methode möchtest du denn auf Karpfen fischen? Und welches Buget hast du zur verfügung? Wenn man will kann man schon ein vermögen für Ruten und Rollen ausgeben, was du ja aber wahrscheinlich nicht willst.Bzw. noch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## allrounder11 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

hi,

Ich bin der meinung wenn du wirklich in zukunft beim karpfenangeln dabei bleiben möchtest,kauf dir gleich ne vernünftige Ausrüstung, diese kannst du dir auch holen ohne "utopische" Summen auszugeben.

Empfehlen würde ich dir:


Die Fox Warrior ES(rute)
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...36&cName=ruten-zubehoer-karpfenruten-c-413_43

Daiwa Emblem(Rolle)
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...-30373&cName=rollen-grossfischrollen-c-334_88

Folgende Schnur würde ich verwenden 

http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...-2277&cName=schnuere-monofile-schnur-c-97_100

Nimm die Version mit 0,31mm.


Zum Rod Pod , auf gut deutsch Rutenhalter 
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...=rod-pods-rutenhalter-aluminium-pods-c-412_61

Das brauchst du zwar nicht zwingend es würde auch mit einzelnen Rutenhaltern gehen, nur bei gewissen Untergründen ist es notwendig zb bei Beton da kannste keinen Rutenhalter in den Boden kloppen.


Dann brauchst du noch einen Kescher
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...76&cName=kescher-landehilfen-kescher-c-223_58
Diesen benutze ich .


Zu guter letzt noch die Abhakmatte, die im Sinne des Fisches einfach dazu gehört.
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...0&cName=zubehoer-karpfen-abhakmatten-c-327_48


Angeln ist ein teures hobby, manche Karpfenangler geben für ihre Ausrüstung summen im vierstelligen Bereich aus , manche das minimalste das überhaupt geht ,natürlich muss man auch das gehalt des jeweilligen berücksichtigen .Nur macht es keinen Sinn sich am anfang eine billige Ausrüstung zu kaufen die 1 Jahr später im Keller steht,deshalb hab ich dir mal ein komplett set zusammengestellt mit dem du auf jeden Fall Spaß haben wirst und das preislich auch noch im Rahmen des bezahlbaren für einen Otto-Normalen ist.


----------



## fantazia (4. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Dazu kommen noch Swinger,Pieper,Kleinkrahm etc.
Sind nochmal paar Hunnis mehr|supergri.


----------



## Poddi (4. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Oh mein Gott, ich geh erstmal zur Lottoannahmestelle.
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, Also Schund will ich auf gar keinen Fall kaufen, und zur Angelmethode kann ich im Moment natürlich noch nicht so viel sagen. Aus diesem Grund frage ich Euch ja, eben weil ich NOCH keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## Poddi (4. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Was haltet Ihr denn hier von? Da bin ich im Netz drauf gestoßen.

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....arp-p-11785&cName=aktuelle-schnaeppchen-c-124


----------



## allrounder11 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Für diesen Preis sicherlich ein gutes produkt.


----------



## Varvio03 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Die Angebote die Wilkerling im Moment an Ultimate Ruten sind mit sicherheit nicht schlecht, Ultimate baut auch in den unteren Preisklassen gute Ruten.
So aber nun mal meine Empfehlung:

Chub Outkast 12 ft. 2,75 lbs Sind zwar etwas hart aber ich fische lieber mit härteren Ruten.Sind für ca.80,- Euro zu bekommen.

Rollen kannst du gut die Daiwa Emcast Evo Carp nehmen auch für ca. 80,-Euro

Meiner meinung nach ne absolut geile Combo, auch optisch.


Gruß


----------



## allrounder11 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Die Rute ist mit Sicherheit gut, nur ich würde sie nicht unbedingt als Hart bezeichnen .Deshalb wäre vllt als Einsteiger die 3LB´s Variante besser, gerade wenn weite würfe ins spiel kommen.


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Die Rute ist mit Sicherheit gut, nur ich würde sie nicht unbedingt als Hart bezeichnen .Deshalb wäre vllt als Einsteiger die 3LB´s Variante besser, gerade wenn weite würfe ins spiel kommen.


 
Die Rute, die bei Wilkerling im Angebot ist, das ist doch eine 3lbs Variante, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Varvio03 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Du kannst bei dem Angebot zwischen mehreren Varianten wählen, die 3,00 lbs kostet auch 79,- Euro.Am besten du rufst dort an und fragst nach Andreas, der macht immer gute Preise vor allem wenn du Ruten und Rollen zusammen kaufst.


----------



## dab74 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

hol dir doch was von unserem Pelztier:q


----------



## Marvin-2908 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hi
Bei uns im Angelladen gibt es eine gute Karpfenrute für 25€
Die ist von Team MOsella 3,60m lang und hat ein auswurfgewicht 3,00lbs( oder wie des geschrieben wird|kopfkrat )
Kann dir gerne mal ein Bildzukommen lassen!!!

Petri:vik:


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> Hi
> Bei uns im Angelladen gibt es eine gute Karpfenrute für 25€
> Die ist von Team MOsella 3,60m lang und hat ein auswurfgewicht 3,00lbs( oder wie des geschrieben wird|kopfkrat )
> Kann dir gerne mal ein Bildzukommen lassen!!!
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Tip, aber bist Du Dir auch sicher dass die was taugt? Weil Schrott wollte ich dann auch nicht kaufen!


----------



## fantazia (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Die Rute ist mit Sicherheit gut, nur ich würde sie nicht unbedingt als Hart bezeichnen .Deshalb wäre vllt als Einsteiger die 3LB´s Variante besser, gerade wenn weite würfe ins spiel kommen.


Moin,

gerade für den Einsteiger halte ich weichere Ruten für die bessere Wahl.Die verzeihen nämlich auch mal Drillfehler.Ausserdem macht der Drill mehr Spass.Und meist ist es doch garnicht erforderlich 80-100 Meter weit zu werfen.

Habe die Chub Outkast selber in 2.75lbs.
Würde ich nochmal vorm Kauf von ihr stehen ich würde die leichtere Version mit 2.5lbs nehmen.


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Wichtig ist mir einfach Qualität und mir ist wichtig dass man nicht unbedingt 30 Jahre Angelerfahrung braucht um mit meiner zukünftigen Rute einen Fisch landen zu können.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Die is gut
Ich angel jetzt schon einige zeit mit dem modell und sie bereitet mir immer noch sehr viel Spaß


----------



## allrounder11 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gerade für den Einsteiger halte ich weichere Ruten für die bessere Wahl.Die verzeihen nämlich auch mal Drillfehler.Ausserdem macht der Drill mehr Spass.Und meist ist es doch garnicht erforderlich 80-100 Meter weit zu werfen.
> 
> ...


 
Sofern keine weiten würfe ins spiel kommen geb ich dir in allen punkten recht.Nur er konnte uns wenig über das gewässer sagen wenn er zb viele hindernisse hat , wäre eine 13ft Rute die bessere Wahl und in solchen Situationen habe ich gerne ein hartes rückgrat  .Wenn er wiederrum nur kurze Distanzen fischt, und das hindernissfrei ist die 2,5LB's Variante vollkommen ok.



Und bei einer Karpfenrute die 25€ kostet bin ich mir fast sicher das sie gravierende Mängel aufweist.


----------



## Carras (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Sofern keine weiten würfe ins spiel kommen geb ich dir in allen punkten recht.Nur er konnte uns wenig über das gewässer sagen wenn er zb viele hindernisse hat , wäre eine 13ft Rute die bessere Wahl und in solchen Situationen habe ich gerne ein hartes rückgrat .Wenn er wiederrum nur kurze Distanzen fischt, und das hindernissfrei ist die 2,5LB's Variante vollkommen ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Und bei einer Karpfenrute die 25€ kostet bin ich mir fast sicher das sie gravierende Mängel aufweist.


 
13 ft. muss bei Hindernissen nicht zwangsläufig besser sein.
mit 13 ft muss man nämlich auch umgehen können. Solche Ruten mit knapp 4 m Länge sind alles andere als Handlich.

Für ungeübte,...dann doch lieber eine in 12 ft. und 3 lbs.

Ich habs wo anders schon mal geschrieben.

Ich würde meist zu einer 3 lbs. Variante tendieren.

Es ist ja nie gesagt, daß mit der Rute an ein und dem selben Teich mit 4 ha angelt.
Will man mal ein neues Gewässer probieren, das größer ist,. Hindernisse hat ggf. mit Kraut übersäht ist,...dann bietet eine 3 lbs Rute einfach mehr Spielraum.
Das gleiche gilt für den Einsatz von PVA Säckchen oder Sticks. Blei + PVA Sack können einer 2,5 lbs Rute schon sehr viel abverlangen.
Daher würde ich eher auf 3 lbs gehen. Die verträgt immer noch ein Quäntchen mehr als 2,5 oder 2,75 lbs.

Das mit der Gutmütigkeit der 2,5lbs Rute stimmt zwar,...aber es gibt auch Ruten die beides bieten.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Also bei einer Rute für 25,-€ hab ich glaub ich kein gutes Gefühl. Teuer muss zwar nicht immer gut sein, aber Qualität hat schon seinen Preis denke ich.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hi Poddi,

Sag uns doch mal die Summe die du ausschlielich für Ruten und Rollen investieren willst.... Wieviel sollns denn überhaupt werden ? Je  2 - 3 - 4??


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hallo Gunnar.
Also ich will es mal so sagen, ich gebe so viel aus wie es nötig ist. Lieber kauf ich es nach und nach, als dass ich esvzweimal kaufe. Ich hab mir kein Limit gesetzt, da das vollkommener Schwachsinn ist wenn man von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat. Was ich weiß ist, dass ich wohl an einem ca. 70 Hektar großen See und evtl. Des öfteren am Main rund um Frankfurt angeln werde. Ich dachte an zwei Karpfenruten, einen Rod Pod bekomme ich wohl recht günstig, da der Bruder meiner Freundin in England lebt. Ich dachte nach meinen Recherchen hier an Cygnet.
Viel mehr weiß ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## allrounder11 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Die einstellung die du vertrittst ist richtig, ich hab dir ja oben schon meine empfehlung gegeben .Es geht natürlich auch noch hochwertiger nur das muss nicht zwingend sein! 
Wenn du auch am Main angelst nimm mind. 3LB's .


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Die einstellung die du vertrittst ist richtig, ich hab dir ja oben schon meine empfehlung gegeben .Es geht natürlich auch noch hochwertiger nur das muss nicht zwingend sein!
> Wenn du auch am Main angelst nimm mind. 3LB's .



Ich kann es mir im Moment nicht leisten für jedes Gewässer eine eigene Rute zu kaufen, daher hoffe ich ja immer auf die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau", dass das aber nicht geht weiß ich mittlerweile auch. Was für Hersteller empfielst Du, die zwar vernünftige Ruten und oder Rollen bauen, aber dennoch erschwinglich bleiben?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hi Marc,

Die Ruten im allgemeinen sind schon die Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Die Meisten sind ein Kompromiß aus idealen Drill und idealen Wurfeigenschaften. Ich geh mal davon aus das diese Variante auch für dich die richtige ist.
Jetzt nu eine Empfehlung abzugeben mit der du hinterher auch glücklich bist ist garnicht so einfach. Vieles  davon sind rein subjetive Aussagen . Die Eigenschaften von ein und dem selben Modell können von von den Nutzern aufs unterschiedlichste bewertet werden. Richtig weiterhelfen wird dir das nicht.
Generell empfehle ich immer Artikel der mitleren Preisklasse. Das ist grob gesagt der Bereich 80 + / - 20€. Egal ob Rute oder Rolle , ein Kauf aus diesem Bereich dürfte eigentlich nie mit ner bösen Überraschung enden. Da macht man eigentlich nichts falsch.
Unabhängig vom aktuellen Gewässer rate ich dabei auch immer zu Material mit dem man die groß möglichste Bandbreite abdecken kann. Das bedeutet ich würde zB. immer eine Rolle mit großer Schnurfassung , zB. 500m , kaufen. Egal ob ich nun gerade aktuell an einem Gewässer bin wo ich nur 20m werfen brauch. Es wird früher oder später dazu kommem das du auch an anderen Gewässern angeln willst wo man 250m auslegen muß.
Ähliches gilt für die Ruten. Hierbei sind es bei mir immer min. 3lbs! Damit kann ich zur Not auch noch nen PVA-Beutel mit auswerfen ohne beim Blei Abstriche machem zu müssen.

 Nun zu den speziellen Empfehlungen. Das mach ganz kurz. Du hast auf Seite eins ja schon selber eine gute Rute gefunden. Die passt schon mal.
Bei den Rollen kann ich die hier empfehlen: http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-incognito-040mm400m-p-1767.html  Da weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung das sie keine Wünsche offen läßt.  Das gleiche gilt hierfür: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=OKUMALONGBOW hierbei natürlich das 90er Modell. Gerade diese Rolle kenn ich seid 7 Jahren und bin bis heute damit sehr zufrieden.
 Noch Fragen? Dann her damit!!


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hallo Gunnar,
zu allererst vielen, vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Tips und Hilfestellungen. Ich denle dass ich gerade am Anfang nicht merken werde ob mir eine Rute liegt oder nicht, daher werde ich  wohl voll Euren Tips vertrauen.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt eine Richtung in die ich gehrn werde. Und wenn mir so viele Vollprofis wie Ihr es seid etwas empfehlen, dann kann es so schlecht nicht sein.

Gunnar welche Ruten meintest Du, die von mir angesprochenen Ulzimate Ruten?
Kann ich mit diesen Ruten eigentlich auch auf andere Zielfische angeln?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Rehi Marc,

Ja ich meinte die Ultimate Bionic MPR Carp. Da kenn ich auch Angler die diese Rute nutzen. Nur das die noch den vollen Preis gezahlt haben............

"Karpfenruten" lassen sich generell gut als Grundangeln , egal auf welchen Fisch ,  nutzen. Ich hab da auch nen Kumpel der angelt mit diesen Ruten vom Boot aus. Mit Posenmontage auf Aal und Zander! Und das schon viele Jahre. Ich hab mit meinen K-Ruten auch schon öfter in der Brandung gestanden.
Aber was für Zielfische hast du denn im Sinn?


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Im Moment hab ich noch keine Zielfische ausser Karpfen im Sinn. Eine Spinnrute mit Rolle schenkt mir mein Cousin noch und zwei Winkelpicker, wobei ich da aber noch nix genaueres weiß. Ich dachte vielleicht dass man auch mal n Raubfisch fangen kann. 
Welche der beiden Rollen wär Dein Favorit?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



> Welche der beiden Rollen wär Dein Favorit?


Ganz gemeine Frage............. LOOL,
Letztendlich würde ich mich für die Okuma entscheiden. *Aber nur aus einem Grund*.---> die 7 Jahre " Langzeiterfahrung" damit.
Müßt ich mich allein von den tech. Eigenschaften her entscheiden.............. da hät ich arge Schwierigkeiten einen Favoriten zubestimmen..........


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Mir sagen natürlich wiedermal beide Rollen nichts!


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Na das mach doch nüscht. Mut zum Risiko. LOOL Oder weiter suchen , weiter Empfehlungen vergleichen. Irgentwann kommt ne Rolle bei der du ein gutes Gefühl hast.


----------



## Poddi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Ich werde wohl Deinen Rat befolgen. Das hört sich alles ziemlich plausibel an was aus Deiner Taststur kommt.


----------



## allrounder11 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Also mit der Rute von Ultimate machst du nix falsch, nur bei der Rolle wird am falschen Ende am Geld gespart!


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hi Allrounder11,

Das es bessere Rollen ist klar. Nur begründe doch deine Aussage. Dann könnte Marc das auch nachvollziehen und würde ihm bei einer evt. Entscheidung helfen.


----------



## allrounder11 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

hi, da hast du Recht. 

Ich begründe es mal so, weder die Bremse noch das getriebe sind gut genug um auf Dauer Spaß damit zu haben.Kapitale Karpfen beanspruchen die Rolle ziehmlich stark.
Ich hab mir selbst vor ein paar Jahren einige Rollen in dieser Preisklasse geholt und mittlerweile liegen sie alle im Keller.Entweder weil die Rolle ruckartig schnur gibt oder sonstiges.

Fakt ist, einmal vernünftig gekauft hält in der Regel länger wie dreimal billig!


----------



## psycho_21 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

also ich für mein fall bin echt beindruckt von deiwa.
mein händler macht echt gute preiße die rolle auch von deiwa.
zb. habe für eine 4,20m feder rute mit zwei spitzen einmal bis 80gramm wurfgewicht und einmal bis 160garmm wurfgewicht.
auserdem eine weitwurfrolle von deiwa kenn den typ grad net.
alles in allem 140,00 euro bezahl.
würde echt zu einem händler gehen und mich richtig beraten lassen die sachen mal anfassen und lieber 5 euro mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Varvio03 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2185&PHPSESSID=pdjcamgikchu270bqk511ibhg1

Ist mit das Beste was man für das Geld bekommt.Eine Oberklasse Rolle zum Mittelklasse Preis


----------



## allrounder11 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Daiwa ist in meinen Augen mit Shimano das nonplusultra was Rollen betrifft, und diese kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



> Ich hab mir selbst vor ein paar Jahren einige Rollen in dieser Preisklasse geholt und mittlerweile liegen sie alle im Keller


 Dazu ne ketzerische Frage:Sind unter diesen Rollen meine Empfehlungen mitdabei??
Ist aber auch egal. Deine Aussage beruht auf gemachte Erfahrungen in dieser Preisklasse. Völlig legetim das Ganze. Ich hab auch ne Abneigung gegen gewisse Dinge. Und die Begründungen dafür sind alles andere als objektiv.
 Und genau das macht die Angelegenheit so schwer. Jeder macht seine Empfehlungen nach besten Wissen und Gewissen.



> Fakt ist, einmal vernünftig gekauft hält in der Regel länger wie dreimal billig!


Ob es aber  immer ein zwingendes Muß ist , steht auf nem anderen Blatt.
Trotzdem , stimme ich dir da zu!

===========================================================================

@psycho_21


> würde echt zu einem händler gehen und mich richtig beraten lassen die sachen mal anfassen und lieber


Das ist aufjeden Fall eine sehr gute Variante.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Daiwa ist in meinen Augen mit Shimano das nonplusultra was Rollen betrifft, und diese kann ich auch nur empfehlen.



Da kann man nur zustimmen, aber für mich gehört Okuma vorallem im unteren Preissegment dazu.
Die billigste Shimano, der ich über den Weg trauen würde, ist für mich die Baitrunner US (Schnurverlegung wie Arsch und Friedrich) und bei Daiwa die Emcast Evo Carp.
Das heißt bei den beiden Marken geht unter 100 Euro fast nichts.
Bei Okuma geht da sehr wohl was und die haben Getriebe aus Messing, die im Zweifelsfall mehr Belastung vertragen als Zinkdruckguss, das sucht man bei den bezahlbaren(< 200 Euro) Shimano und Daiwarollen vergeblich.
Die guten alten Rollen in den 70igern und 80zigern, wie DAM Quick Finessa, Shakespeare Ambidex, ABU Cardinal usw. hatten alle Messinggetriebe und ich hatte nicht einen Getriebeschaden.
Dann kam die Billigwelle von den Chinesen, Koreanern usw. Zinkdruckguss und anderer Gussmüll kam um die Ecke und vorbei war es mit den unverwüstlichen Rollen.


----------



## psycho_21 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Fakt ist, einmal vernünftig gekauft hält in der Regel länger wie dreimal billig! 			 		 	 	 Ob es aber  immer ein zwingendes Muß ist , steht auf nem anderen Blatt.
Trotzdem , stimme ich dir da zu!

haha war doch erst wieder angelwoche bei lidl 
ich wette der eine oder andere hat sich auch was da gekauft 
ich auch und naja das einzig gute dabei war die tasche die 20 euro angel kannst echt vergessen so was billiges und vorallem minderwertige qualität ist echt der hammer aber das beste der scheiß war so schnell vergriffen das ist kaum zu glauben


----------



## allrounder11 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Dazu ne ketzerische Frage:Sind unter diesen Rollen meine Empfehlungen mitdabei??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja diese http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-incognito-040mm400m-p-1767.html fischte mein Angelkollege nach dem ersten drill sagte er nur was für eine sch**** Rolle.
Nur da jeder andere Maßstäbe was qualität betrifft setzt ist es schwierig nur ansatzweise auf einen Nenner zu kommen.

@threadersteller du siehst jeder hat eine andere Meinung jetzt liegts an dir , die richtige wahl zu treffen.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

_"Ja diese"_

Na nu bin ich doch überrascht, sind meine Erfahrungen doch anders...............
 Was die Maßstäbe angeht , da unterscheide ich zwischen nötig und möglich.


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> _"Ja diese"_
> 
> Na nu bin ich doch überrascht, sind meine Erfahrungen doch anders...............
> Was die Maßstäbe angeht , da unterscheide ich zwischen nötig und möglich.


 

Ich hatte vor kurzem das Vergnügen einen Grasfisch von 26pfd auf meiner alten SHIMANO BAITRUNNER zu drillen.Das Modell ist um die 25 Jahre alt.Das ding läuft wie ein Uhrwerk! 
Verhält sich im Drill optimal .Dann fisch ich noch die infinity´s von Daiwa auch klasse Rollen.Ich bin da vllt. etwas verwöhnt nur aufgrund dessen  was ich mit den billigen Produkten schon mitgemacht habe kann ich das nicht empfehlen.


Beim Karpfenangeln kommt es unheimlich auf die Rolle an.
Deshalb Spar lieber an anderen Stellen zb. an den Bissanzeigern, Futteral , Kescher etc... solche Sachen müssen ihren Zweck erfüllen , da ist es uninteressant ob da "nash" oder sonstiges draufsteht.


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Varvio03 schrieb:


> http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2185&PHPSESSID=pdjcamgikchu270bqk511ibhg1
> 
> Ist mit das Beste was man für das Geld bekommt.Eine Oberklasse Rolle zum Mittelklasse Preis


 

Ich denke diese Rolle gefällt mir sehr gut, die werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen! 
Welche Version würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Jetzt nochmal für mich zum mitschreiben, welche der Ruten würdet Ihr mir jetzt empfehlen?

Und zwar bitte genau wieviel ft. und wieviel lbs., vielen Dank.

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....arp-p-11780&cName=aktuelle-schnaeppchen-c-124

oder

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....arp-p-11785&cName=aktuelle-schnaeppchen-c-124


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Was für ne Schnur empfehlt Ihr denn?
Was haltet Ihr von STROFT Schnüren? Ich hab gelesen, dass das eine der wenigen Schnüre sein soll, die noch in Deutschland gefertigt wird und im test schienen sie auch ganz gut zu sein!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Moin moin Marc,

Ich würde zur 13ft / 3lbs greifen.

Bei den Schnüren halt ich mich zurück da ich fast ausschließlich nur mit Geflecht unterwegs bin.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Was für ne Schnur empfehlt Ihr denn?
> Was haltet Ihr von STROFT Schnüren? Ich hab gelesen, dass das eine der wenigen Schnüre sein soll, die noch in Deutschland gefertigt wird und im test schienen sie auch ganz gut zu sein!



Die Schnüre sind von der Waku GmbH in Berlin und wirklich Topschnüre.
Ob Stroft GTM, Stroft ABR oder die geflochtene GTP, ich kann nur positives darüber berichten, kosten allerdings zu Recht ein bischen mehr.
Fürs schnurverschleißträchtige Karpfenfischen und wobei auch sonst die beste Schnur nicht lange mitspielt, kann ich die Schnüre Carbotex Sensitiv und Carbotex DSC empfehlen, die Angeldomäne im I- Net anbietet, ohne Einschränkung empfehlen => günstiger als Stroft und auch super, da tut es nicht weh, wenn paar Meter von Zeit zu Zeit in der Tonne landen.
Falls dir jemand Shimano Technium empfiehlt, ich sags dir gleich, die ist eigentlich gut, aber hat ne hohe Drallneigung von daher doch nicht so empfehlenswert.

Die besten Schnüre machen meiner Meinung nach in jedem Fall die Deutschen und die Japaner.


----------



## Backfire (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Huhu, 

ich klink mich mal ein (da muss ich für sone kleine zwischenfrage nicht extra nen thread aufmachen).
ich suche nicht explizit eine karpfenrute, sondern möchte die rute als universelle grundrute nutzen.
da ich anfänger/ wiedereinsteiger/ noch suchender/ kein specimen-hunter bin, und auch keinen goldesel mein eigen nenne möchte ich nicht hunderte von dublonen (es sollen 2 ruten gekauft werden) auf den tresen des händlers legen (kann ja evtl. später noch kommen).
ich hab mir mal diese > http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Ultimate-Culture-Carp-12ft--300lb_c90-196-240_p5030_x2.htm
rute ausgeguckt.
wie gesagt, die soll eher als universal-grundrute, denn als karpfenrute genutzt werden. als rolle dachte ich an eine (zwei) freilaufrolle in 4000er größe.

mfg Backi


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hi Backi,

Mit der Rute machste sicher nüscht falsch. Für dein "Vorhaben" ist die mehr als ausreichend.
Zu den Rollen. Das Anwendungsgebiet einer 40er schränkt sich auf Grund iher geringen Größe + Schnurfassung ein. Daver würde ich min. zu einer 60er raten........


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Zu den Rollen. Das Anwendungsgebiet einer 40er schränkt sich auf Grund iher geringen Größe + Schnurfassung ein. Daver würde ich min. zu einer 60er raten........



Da klink ich mich dochmal mit ner blöden aber ernst gemeinten Frage ein.
=> Ich habe keine einzige Rolle die mehr als 280m 35er Schnur fast, was machen die Karpfenangler eigentlich mit Rollen, die 270 Meter 45er Schnur oder 290 Meter 50er Schnur fassen?|bigeyes
Ich fische eigentlich nie mit Schnur dicker als 0,40er.
100 Meter zum Auswerfen, 200 Meter zum Drill und über 100m Reserve?|kopfkrat#d|uhoh:
Ich fische auf so ziemlich alles, außer Waller und fange hin und wieder auch Fische über 25 oder 30 Pfund, aber mir ging die Schnur noch nie aus.

Das erklär mir mal bitte jemand.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hallo Sensitivfischer,


> Das erklär mir mal bitte jemand.


Ok , ich mach dann mal den Erklärbär.....|bla:

Mit deinen knapp 300m würdest du an Gewässern die ich beangle sehr oft an deine Grenzen stoßen. Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach. Hier ist es regelmäßig erforderlich die Montagen über 250m auszulegen.  So kann ich , wenn erforderlich ,  das auf der gegenüberliegende Seite vorhandene Seerosenfeld oder eine weit draußen liegende Kante beangeln. (als Beispiel).
Im Frühjahr hab ich mit meinem Neffen auf einer Insel geangelt. Mit meinen 500m Rollen konnt ich jede gewünschte Stelle erreichen.  Mein Neffe konnt mit seinen 300m Rollen nur eine Stelle beangeln. Ich habe 6 Fische gefangen , er einen. Ich hätte egal wo der Fisch ist jede Stelle erreicht. Mein Neffe hatte diese Auwahl nicht.
Fazit: Ich bin mit meinen Rollen auf jede Situartion vorbereitet. Du bist es nicht. ich könnte an deinem Gewässer wo 100m werfen ausreicht gut angeln. Du wärst an meinen Gewässer wo es nötig sein kann 200m und mehr  auszulegen eingeschränkt.
 Daher geht meine Empfehlung immer zu einer größtmöglichen Rolle.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo Sensitivfischer,
> 
> Ok , ich mach dann mal den Erklärbär.....|bla:
> 
> ...



Da stellt sich mir die nächste Frage:
Bringst du die Montage mit dem Boot raus oder wirfst du mit ner Brandungsrute 300 Gramm- Montagen?

Was macht deine Montage, außer bei Seerosenfeldern, so weit draußen.
Die Fische die ich kenne halten sich am Ufer auf, wo auch ein natürliches Nahrungsangebot gegeben ist oder wie du schriebst an Seerosenfeldern.
Abgesehen davon, wenn ich an meinen Gewässern so weit werfen würde, käme ich längst im Wald an und könnte Spaziergänger abschießen.


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die nächste Frage:
> Bringst du die Montage mit dem Boot raus oder wirfst du mit ner Brandungsrute 300 Gramm- Montagen?
> 
> Was macht deine Montage, außer bei Seerosenfeldern, so weit draußen.
> ...


 

Das frag ich mich auch;+


----------



## Varvio03 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Ich mische mich einfach mal ein,es gibt ja nicht nur Seerosenfelder als Spots.
Manchmal 
sind es auch Platteus die auf 400m mitten im Wasser liegen oder auch markante stark
abfallende kanten oder ne Krautbank.
Und da Gunnar aus Meck-Pomm kommt und es dort bekanntlich SEHR GROßE Seen gibt,muss man schonmal weit raus um die besten stellen zu errreichen.
Wir fischen ab und zu an einem See den man nur von Stegen aus befischen darf,

die Stege liegen alle am Südufer und die Hotspots alle am Nordufer also fahren wir unsere Montagen entweder mit dem Schlauchboot oder mit dem Futterboot raus.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hi ihr beiden Zweifler#h,

Die Fragen hab ich befürchtet:q

Mit meinen Brandungangeln schaff ich auch mit 200gr WG keine 200m. Die scheiden daher schonmal aus. Daher wird die Montage in 90% der Fälle immer mit dem Boot ausgelegt.



> Die Fische die ich kenne halten sich am Ufer auf,


Eben , ich angel ja in Ufernähe - nur am gegenüberliegenden.
Warum? Nun es es ist zB. das es am eigenen Ufer keine " vernünftige" Stelle gibt. bzw die Seerosen oder Kante exestiert nur auf der anderen Seite.
Aber natürlich angel ich gerade wenn ich allein bin oder es nur ein Kurzansitz ist auch mal "vor den eigenen Fußen".  Aber meistens ist der Bereich um die Angelstelle eh überangel o. verangelt. Da lege die Montagen lieber dahin wo Ottonormal nicht "hinlangt".
 Viele meiner Ansitze gehen über mehrere Tage. Und das auch mit 2-3 Mann. Ein Angeln in unmittelbarer Nähe ist da nicht besonnder efektiv. Über die Tage und das mit mehreren leuten ... so richtig Ruhe , auch wenn man sich Mühe gibt ,  ist da nicht. Dann lieber die Angeln weiter weg ausgelegt .. da wo Ruhe ist. Das sowas nur an Stellen möglich ist an denen andere Angler nicht behindert werden ist logisch. Also kleine Vereinsgewässer oder Gewässer mit regelmäßigen (Angel)Bootsverkehr kommen da nicht in Betracht.



> Abgesehen davon, wenn ich an meinen Gewässern so weit werfen würde, käme ich längst im Wald an und könnte Spaziergänger abschießen.


Das ist da ja auch ne ganz andere Situartin. Dort würd auch anders angeln.
Komm aber mal hier her. Da wirst du völlig andere Bedingungen und Möglich -Erforderlichkeiten vorfinden.
Und dann ist es eben von Vorteil wenn das Material für alle Varianten einsetzbar ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Danke Varvio , guter Hinweis - gutes Beispiel...


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Einleuchtend! Wenn Strukturen im See vorhanden sind sollte man diese auch aufsuchen.Mit welchen Bleigewichten fischt ihr denn auf solche Distanzen ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Da kenn ich ja nun schon zwei Leute hier im Board, die ich nicht beneiden muss und bin froh, dass die Seen bei mir, eher Tümpel sind, wo ich solche Faxen mit derartigem Aufwand nicht betreiben muss.
Mein gegenüberliegendes Ufer ist max. 80 Meter entfernt und da komme ich auch gut ohne Boot hin.
Die Fische sind dabei sicherlich nicht kleiner als an euren "Binnenmeeren", aber wohl leichter zu fangen, wenn man mal Gewässerhindernisse außer Acht lässt(im Sturm gefallene Bäume im Wasser).
Wenn ich nen Spot will, fische ich wo es einen gibt oder fütter mir einen zurecht und die kleinen Gewässer kennt man auch schnell in und auswendig, weil alles sehr übersichtlich ist.
Obendrein spar ich mir die Kosten für 500 Meter Qualitätsschnur, weil 200m einer Sorte, locker ausreichend sind.#6


----------



## Varvio03 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Ich benutze 130g blei das reicht für mich und die schnur bekomme ich auch bei großen entfernungen auf spannung.Ist bei mir auch nicht die Regel das ich auf 300-400 m fische.Das sind nur besondere Gewässer die nur ein paar mal im Jahr von mir augesucht werden.
An meinen Hausgewässer fische ich auch nur auf 80-150 m. Kann auch schon nervig sein wenn man auf 300 m fischt, und man acht 14 Pfünder die Nacht über fängt und man jedes mal die Ruten neu ausbringen muss.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



> Mit welchen Bleigewichten fischt ihr denn auf solche Distanzen ?


 Kommt auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit drauf an. Je nach Schlamm zB. können das 100 oder aber auch 200gr sein. Bei mir sinds in der Regel 150gr. Aber auch die verwendete Schnur kann ne Rolle spielen. Ich angle mit durchgehend Geflecht. Da sind meist höhere Gewicht erforderlich als bei einer Mono.


Was den Aufwand betrifft , da stimm ich zu . es nervt manschmal ganz schön. Vorallen wenn einen Nachts die Brassen ärgern und man 3-5 mal bei Wind und Regen die Montagen wieder auslegen muß.
Es ist nun mal ein anderes Angeln . Anders , nicht besser oder schlechter....
Trotzden , der Gedanke das ich immer am kleinen Vereinsteich hocken müßte......... ne grauengafte Vorstellung..... LOOL


----------



## psycho_21 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

also ich bin da auch eher für mehr schnur schon allein aus zwei gründen 
1. hast du schon mal urlaub irgendwo gemacht zum angeln kenst/kantest das gewässer nicht. ist es dann nicht besser du bist auf "alles" vorbereitet ???
2. hast du noch nie deine komplette montage (schnur schwimmer hacken etc.) im kraut verloren oder weil irgendwas zb. umgestürtze bäume die schon ne halbe ewigkeit drin liegen.
da hab ich lieber 500meter und muss dafür nicht immer neu bespulen 

gruß heiko


----------



## Backfire (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

für sowas gibts ja das AB. wenn ich an den balaton nach siofok oder födselek will, und mich dort nicht auskenne, frag ich hier.


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit drauf an. Je nach Schlamm zB. können das 100 oder aber auch 200gr sein.
> 
> 
> LOOL


 
Habt ihr da nicht mit verhältnismäsig vielen ausschlitzern zu kämpfen?Ich denke mal dickdrätige Haken sind dann Pflicht.
Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## psycho_21 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Backfire schrieb:


> für sowas gibts ja das AB. wenn ich an den balaton nach siofok oder födselek will, und mich dort nicht auskenne, frag ich hier.




bist noch nie ganz spontan wegefahren hast dir ne tageskarte geholt und los geangelt


----------



## Varvio03 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Muss nicht sein, wenn ich mit Tigers fische hab ich auch nur 4er Haken und nicht mehr oder weniger aussteiger.Aber wenn ich mit 25er Boilies fische ,dann benuzte ich grundsätzlich 1er oder 2er Fox Series 2 oder Owner Flyliner.
Die sind schon ziehmlich dickdratig ,das hat aber bei mir nicht mit der enfernung zu tun.
Ich habe bei den Haken einfach ein gutes gefühl.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



> Habt ihr da nicht mit verhältnismäsig vielen ausschlitzern zu kämpfen?Ich denke mal dickdrätige Haken sind dann Pflicht.
> Oder irre ich mich da?


Hm , sehe jetzt keinen zusammenhang zwischen dem Blei und Ausschlitzern....... Und dicke Haken ? Nunja ich nutze vorwiegend Mika Sha-Kira in Größe 2 oder 4.
Was die Anzahl an Austeigern bestrifft. Dies Jahr hatte ich noch keinen. Letztes Jahr einen.........
 Wobei ich aber auch sehr oft die Fische mit dem Boot hole. Das macht es eh einfacher.......


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hallo! Ich würde gerne nochmal Erfahrungen zu Schnüren beim Karpfenfischen lesen. Mono, Poly? Wie stark? Seid Ihr alle der Meinung, je mehr desto besser?


----------



## Backfire (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



psycho_21 schrieb:


> bist noch nie ganz spontan wegefahren hast dir ne tageskarte geholt und los geangelt



wenn ich das so überdenke, nein.
ich weiß meistens was ich vorhab.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hi Marc,

Ich hab auf meinen Rollen seid 12 Jahren Geflecht drauf. Hat mehrere Gründe und ist nicht nur aufs Karpfenangeln bezogen.
Geflecht ist nicht nur wesentlich teurer sondern hat noch den Nachteil der Nulldehnung. Dadurch sind Ausschlitzer und Aussteiger vorprogrammiert. 
Alles in allen würd ich einen Anfänger wie dir von geflochtenen Schnüren abraten.  Mit ner guten 35er Mono bist du sicher auf der richtigen Seite. Die überwiegende Masse der Angler nutzt eh Mono. Und was für die gut ist , kann für dich nicht schlecht sein LOOL.


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Ok danke, so wirds gemacht! Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der blöde Schein. Könnt mich in den Arsch beißen dass ich den nicht früher gemacht habe.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Tja , bei dem Schein , da kann ich nicht weiter helfen. Das übersteigt meine Möglichkeiten. LooooooooL
Wird schon werden , wünsch dir Glück!!


----------



## psycho_21 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Backfire schrieb:


> wenn ich das so überdenke, nein.
> ich weiß meistens was ich vorhab.



ist ja langweilig 

kann sein das ich ganz spontan am samstag morgen die lust verspüre um einfach wegzufahren 
meistens wenn mir irgend einer auf den sack geht dann kanns schon mal passieren das ich dann 600-900 km fahre das ist mir dann auch egal


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



> meistens wenn mir irgend einer auf den sack geht dann kanns schon mal passieren das ich dann 600-900 km fahre


Oha , sowas ist ja nun nicht alltäglich. Sowas außem kurzen halt durchzuziehen ...... da zieh ich den Hut!!!


----------



## Backfire (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



psycho_21 schrieb:


> ist ja langweilig
> 
> kann sein das ich ganz spontan am samstag morgen die lust verspüre um einfach wegzufahren
> meistens wenn mir irgend einer auf den sack geht dann kanns schon mal passieren das ich dann 600-900 km fahre das ist mir dann auch egal



Hast recht, ist langweilig. Ich bin vielleicht nicht 600-900km, aber so 500km mal spontan in die Puszta gefahren. Ist aber halt schon ne Ecke her. Ich geh grad straight auf die 40 zu. Glaub es mir, man wird ruhiger.

greets Backi


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Ok danke, so wirds gemacht! Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der blöde Schein. Könnt mich in den Arsch beißen dass ich den nicht früher gemacht habe.


 

Und welche Rolle nimmst du jetzt?


----------



## psycho_21 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Oha , sowas ist ja nun nicht alltäglich. Sowas außem kurzen halt durchzuziehen ...... da zieh ich den Hut!!!



lol nicht böse sein aber ich fahre täglich um die 1000 km rein beruflich da kommts am wochenende auch nicht mehr drauf an


----------



## Backfire (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

jo, klar. da biste also 8h am tag mit 125Km/h unterwegs.
sorry, das nehm ich dir nicht so ganz ab.
klär mich mal auf wie das geht.


----------



## psycho_21 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Backfire schrieb:


> jo, klar. da biste also 8h am tag mit 125Km/h unterwegs.
> sorry, das nehm ich dir nicht so ganz ab.
> klär mich mal auf wie das geht.



bin express kurierfahrer für die deutsche post und wir/ich fahren bestimmt net mit 125 km/h durch die gegend


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Und welche Rolle nimmst du jetzt?



Also wenn ich von Euch keine plausiblen Widersprüche mehr höre, dann denke ich dass ich die hier nehmen werde.

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2185&PHPSESSID=pdjcamgikchu270bqk511ibhg1

Aber ich hab ja auch noch ein eenig Zeit und werde mich natürlich hier weiter informieren!


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



psycho_21 schrieb:


> bin express kurierfahrer für die deutsche post und wir/ich fahren bestimmt net mit 125 km/h durch die gegend



Bin ich übrigens auch!!! Ich bin Schaffner im ICE!


----------



## psycho_21 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

ist auch express lol @paddy


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



psycho_21 schrieb:


> lol nicht böse sein aber ich fahre täglich um die 1000 km rein beruflich da kommts am wochenende auch nicht mehr drauf an



Jetzt lerne ich auch noch gleich kennen was "Anglerlatein" ist!


----------



## psycho_21 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Jetzt lerne ich auch noch gleich kennen was "Anglerlatein" ist!




was willst jetzt damit sagen


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Also wenn ich von Euch keine plausiblen Widersprüche mehr höre, dann denke ich dass ich die hier nehmen werde.
> 
> http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2185&PHPSESSID=pdjcamgikchu270bqk511ibhg1
> 
> Aber ich hab ja auch noch ein eenig Zeit und werde mich natürlich hier weiter informieren!


 
Die ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



psycho_21 schrieb:


> was willst jetzt damit sagen



Naja, 1000km jeden Tag mit nem Kurierfahrzeug ist einfach mehr als unrealistisch, es sei denn Du arbeitest jeden Tag 14 Stunden.
Das schaff selbst ich nicht jeden Tag und wir fahren auf sehr vielen Strecken jenseits der 200km/h rum!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Hab ich nen Sehfehler? Kann da kein Freilauf erkennen..............


----------



## Backfire (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Also wenn ich von Euch keine plausiblen Widersprüche mehr höre, dann denke ich dass ich die hier nehmen werde.
> 
> http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2185&PHPSESSID=pdjcamgikchu270bqk511ibhg1
> 
> Aber ich hab ja auch noch ein eenig Zeit und werde mich natürlich hier weiter informieren!



ich würde mich evtl. noch in richtung einer freilaufrolle informieren.


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hab ich nen Sehfehler? Kann da kein Freilauf erkennen..............



Och nöö. Das wär mir natürlich wieder nicht aufgefallen. Also muss ich weiter suchen.


----------



## psycho_21 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Naja, 1000km jeden Tag mit nem Kurierfahrzeug ist einfach mehr als unrealistisch, es sei denn Du arbeitest jeden Tag 14 Stunden.
> Das schaff selbst ich nicht jeden Tag und wir fahren auf sehr vielen Strecken jenseits der 200km/h rum!




über arbeits zeiten haben wir nicht gesprochen klar sind es jeden tag zwischen 10 und 13 std nachts 
aber der job macht mir spaß und ich habe einen guten chef der überdurchschnitlich bezahlt ausserdem ist es immer ein abenteuer


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Einen Freilauf zu haben ist immer geil, nur würde ich es als "Comfort" abstempeln.Zwingend notwendig ist er nicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Stimmt notwendig nicht. Aber ich will darauf nicht mehr verzichten. --> Ansichtssache..


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Stimmt notwendig nicht. Aber ich will darauf nicht mehr verzichten. --> Ansichtssache..


 
Auch ich möchte nicht mehr darauf verzichten.Man muss nur bedenken das er eine komplette Ausrüstung braucht.Und ob er für dieses geld so eine qualität mit Freilauf bekommt ist die andere Frage.
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...b-p-2184&cName=rollen-freilaufrollen-c-334_87 

Dieses Model ist in etwa im gleichen Preissegment , wenn dann kommt nur die 8000er version mit 290m/0,35mm in Frage.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Na wenn man schon soweit ist , dann gleich die hier:
http://www.falle-fischertreff.at/FischerTreff/AKTION.html


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Na wenn man schon soweit ist , dann gleich die hier:
> http://www.falle-fischertreff.at/FischerTreff/AKTION.html


 

Noch besser!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Das wär dann wirklich was fürs ganze Anglerleben..............


----------



## Varvio03 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Ja dann habt ihr recht, das es von Daiwa keine guten Freilaufrollen für 80,-Euro gibt.
Ich dachte er sucht eine ohne Freilauf.
Ich frage mich nur:Warum sind alle so scharf auf Freilaufrollen?Die besten Rollen auf dem Markt fürs Karpfenangeln sind alle ohne Freilauf.Ist ja aber auch wieder nur ansichtssache, ich für meinen teil kann mit Freilauf nix anfangen.Ist aber nur meine persönhliche Meinung.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



> Warum sind alle so scharf auf Freilaufrollen....


Einfach nur praktisch. Hab die ersten Jahre auch ohne Freilauf geangelt. Wenn man sich erstmal eingefuchst hat ist da ja uch kein großes Problem. Als dann die ersten für mich bezahlbaren freilaufrollen auf dem Markt kamen bin ich sofort umgestiegen. Ein Zurück gibts für mich nicht mehr...


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das wär dann wirklich was fürs ganze Anglerleben..............



Also mit anderen Worten würdest Du sagen dass sich dies Investition auch wirklich längerfristig lohnt?


----------



## allrounder11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Varvio03 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur:Warum sind alle so scharf auf Freilaufrollen?Die besten Rollen auf dem Markt fürs Karpfenangeln sind alle ohne Freilauf..


 

 Also die Infinity von Daiwa, die stratos von fox oder die Big baitrunner von shimano, alle 3 gehören zu den besten Karpfenrollen europaweit.. und alle haben einen Freilauf.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



> Also mit anderen Worten würdest Du sagen dass sich dies Investition auch wirklich längerfristig lohnt?


 
 In dem Fall bin mir da ganz sicher. Kenn keinen der mit dieser Rolle nicht zufrieden war/ist.
Wenn mann sich mal nach Gebrauchten umschaut ........ da wirste ganz wenige finden. Und wenn  , dann gehen die wenigen noch fürn sehr guten (hohen) Preis weg.


----------



## Varvio03 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Also die Infinity von Daiwa, die stratos von fox oder die Big baitrunner von shimano, alle 3 gehören zu den besten Karpfenrollen europaweit.. und alle haben einen Freilauf.


 
Was ist mit Enthos, Basia, Black Baisa,Basiar,iso,ss 3000 usw.?

Ist ja auch egal, sollte ja keine Hetzjagd gegen Freilaufrollen sein


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



> Basia, Black Baisa,Basiar,iso,ss 3000 usw.?


Ich werd alt ,    die sagen mir überhaupt nüscht........


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> In dem Fall bin mir da ganz sicher. Kenn keinen der mit dieser Rolle nicht zufrieden war/ist.
> Wenn mann sich mal nach Gebrauchten umschaut ........ da wirste ganz wenige finden. Und wenn  , dann gehen die wenigen noch fürn sehr guten (hohen) Preis weg.



Auf Shimano konnte ich mich beim Fahrrad schon immer verlassen. Das Material kann beim Angeln so ganz schlecht nicht sein!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Na das nenn ich mal nen Übergang: Von der Freilaufrolle zum Fahrrad. .... Nicht schlecht...


----------



## Poddi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal nen Übergang: Von der Freilaufrolle zum Fahrrad. .... Nicht schlecht...



Wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich in Shimano schon ein gewisses Grundvertrauen habe, weil ich die Marke zumindest kenne. 
Ist aber lediglich ein Gefühl!


----------



## Gunnar. (7. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Und das Gefühl wird dich sicher nicht entäuschen..........


----------



## Poddi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*

Kann mir von Euch evtl. Jemand sagen ob die *FOX Warrior ES 12ft. 2,5lbs* Rute gut ist? Und ob die was taugt für mich? Da würde ich evtl. günstig an zwei Stück kommen!


----------



## allrounder11 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Kann mir von Euch evtl. Jemand sagen ob die *FOX Warrior ES 12ft. 2,5lbs* Rute gut ist? Und ob die was taugt für mich? Da würde ich evtl. günstig an zwei Stück kommen!


 
Damit kannste aber am Fluss nichts wollen , das sag ich dir gleich.


----------



## Poddi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrute + Rolle für Anfänger*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Damit kannste aber am Fluss nichts wollen , das sag ich dir gleich.



Danke, dann bleib ich bei der Ultimate


----------

